# Weird noises coming from computer



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi I've been having strange noises coming from my laptop, I found the most recent file i downloaded and deleted it but the noises continue. 

When i listen closely it seems to be music and there is a voice saying "we don't sleep" or something like that anyway does anyone know how to get rid of these noises or at least tell me how to make the only noise output to be from Mozilla.

please reply quickly cause i want to watch Red vs Blue without this annoying noise.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be doing virus/malware scans first.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

I already scanned with my trend micro and didn't find anything.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

now I'm getting the music and a beeping noise
please help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

